# Breeding Help!



## nick.citro (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey I have a bit of an issue here. I currently have two mating convict cichlids in a 55 gallon tank with two other larger cichlids. I just noticed the convicts are fanning eggs ( i am assuming not the fish time since they have done the dance for the past 3 months). Should I let them rear the eggs and fry in the current tank (and try and watch them to make sure they don't eat them) or should I put them into my "hospital" tank with the eggs, or should i take the rock with the eggs and put it in the hospital tank with oxygen and water flow? thanks! Its my first time raising cichlids and I just want to experience


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cichlilds are extremely efficient in childcare (usually) and I've always left mine alone for the fear of moving them into another tank will stress them out too much. 

Keep in mind cichlids often eat their eggs on the first batch. It can take them several goes at it until they learn how to raise the eggs and babies properly. Convicts are baby machines though so should they eat the eggs you can bet on them replacing the eggs within days or so. 

Also convicts are pretty rad at fending off their eggs and babies from their tank mates. But sometimes they're a little too fierce. So keep an eye on your other fish to make sure they aren't getting beaten up!


----------

